# Horses?



## agatchet (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi,
My name is Amber and I need help with choosing a type of horse. What would do you think the best?


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

agatchet said:


> Hi,
> My name is Amber and I need help with choosing a type of horse. What would do you think the best?


Depends on you height weight, level of experience, and what you want to do with it, in the sense of competing ect. Plus personal preference.


----------



## agatchet (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I am 5'0 tall 115 Pounds and I like the color Bay.


----------



## kamran (Dec 14, 2009)

agatchet said:


> Well I am 5'0 tall 115 Pounds and I like the color Bay.


I think you should choose a horse who is not enough strong to throw you. Horse should be peaceful because he may heart you if he anger. I have visited various horse related directories *directoryhorses.com* to know the behavior of horses. They are very strong and powerful enough to heart you easily.


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

agatchet said:


> Well I am 5'0 tall 115 Pounds and I like the color Bay.


Buying a horse is not like buying a car!

You have to decide where you will keep it, how, and what for as well as why. Forget the colour! that will bias you, instead ask about age, temperament and vices, decide what you need the horse for then start by asking an experienced friend to help you look. Go through the ads and cross out any that don't match, visit the ones that do and make sure you go more than once, always make sure the owner rides the horse first too, then get a vets advice.


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

agatchet said:


> Well I am 5'0 tall 115 Pounds and I like the color Bay.




i think you need to do some research...


----------



## kamran (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes you are right she has to research about it. This will give her better suggestion about the selection of horse. I have already refer her *directoryhorses.com*, if any body has another website please refer her.


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

Right go to horseandhound.co.uk/forum

they'll sort you out.  

Have you considered everything?

Ages?
Breed/size/weight of the horse?
What you'll keep him/her for?
Vices?
Tack?


It's not buying a bike darling, colour should be LAST on your options...


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

omg we arent choosing a new car here? :lol: you need to get out there and find horses you like, not come on forums and ask what people suggest..


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

whats your experience both ridden and with general care? have you owned a horse before?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

kamran said:


> I think you should choose a horse who is not enough strong to throw you. Horse should be peaceful because he may heart you if he anger. I have visited various horse related directories *directoryhorses.com* to know the behavior of horses. They are very strong and powerful enough to heart you easily.


this makes no sense at all! i think she needs experienced advice,not that of somone just interested in pushing another websitewho obviously knows nothing about horses themselves...


----------



## kamran (Dec 14, 2009)

Some times people will give good suggestion but you have to decide which thing is good and which is not for you. So I will refer you to visit some farms where you will find some horses.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

kamran said:


> Some times people will give good suggestion but you have to decide which thing is good and which is not for you. So I will refer you to visit some farms where you will find some horses.


Interesting ,this person has a website to refer to for any question??!!

Seriously ,a horse or pony is big time commitment and I think there should be a little hands on experience called for maybe???

I have 2 girls that loan one of my ponies,on my yard ,yes ,they had been to riding school ,but as for anything else-well??

Spend time getting as much experience as possible,for instance ,would you know if the horse you get was ill,needed farrier,worming ,the list goes on and on.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

If you have never owned a horse before maybe you should consider loaning with a view to buy. That way you get to know the horse and whats involved before you make that commitment. Thats what I would do anyway.


----------



## Peachy (Mar 24, 2008)

agatchet said:


> Hi,
> My name is Amber and I need help with choosing a type of horse. What would do you think the best?


First of all 

Second of all, if this is a genuine post, perhaps you'd like to tell us a bit about you, and your experience (if any) with horses/ponies?

Owning a horse/pony is a big commitment, both in time and money. I'd strongly recommend thinking about this decision long and hard before diving in....


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I would like to think that you have enough experience to be buying a horse and that you take lessons? If you are then I would if it was me be asking my instructor if she thinks I am ready to have my own horse, also do you know enough about the overall care that a horse needs and how much it will cost? Horses cost a lot of money and that isn't just the buying part it ,is their basic needs that cost a lot..... horse owners never have any money because it always goes on their horses! I klnow because I am always skint  Any one buying a horse needs to know how to look after them. Sorry if I am coming across a bit strong but I think it is something that all of us horse lovers feel......


----------

